# New Pc configuration suggestions required



## rohit18rs (Apr 25, 2011)

*Gaming rig under 35000*

Planning to upgrade my PC .. 

I am getting the following items at the mentioned prices....

Please suggest me any other upgrades if better than this .. My maximum budget goes till Rs35000

AMD 965 X4 - Rs7714 ... MSI 880 USB 3.0--- Rs 5500.. 2TB SATA SEAGATE--Rs 4500--- DDR3 CORSAIR 4GB(1333)--- RS 2500... ATI 5770 1GB DDR5 SAPPHIRE--Rs 6700 OR ATI 6850 1GB DDR 5 --rs 9142...


1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: GAMING

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: YES

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 35000

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: NOT TRIED BEFORE... SO WOULD AVOID IT

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: WIN 7


6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: I AM PLANNING TO NUY 1 TB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: I HAVE A 17 INCH LG LCD MONITOR RUNNING AT 1360 X 768 RESOLUTION.. WILL NOT CHANGE THAT 

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 5

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: YES I HAVE BUILT MY DESKTOP TWICE BEFORE

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: 1 MONTH

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: SHOULD RUN FOR ATLEAST 2 YEARS.. WOULD BE ENOUGH

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: YES , I WILL CONTINUE TO USE MY KEYBOARD, MOUSE.. AND lcd

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: LIVE IN DELHI AND I WILL BUY FROM NEHRU PLACE

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: I JUST WANT A GOOG GAMING RIG UNDER 35000 WHICH CAN ATLEAST PERFORM FOR  2 YEARS
__________________
and if i want to upgrade the pc with intel parts then what should i get under  Rs35000 ... 

Thanks


----------



## d3p (Apr 25, 2011)

Read this link : **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/132775-read-first-thread-starting-tips.html*

Edit the post based on the below link : **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html*


----------



## rohit18rs (Apr 28, 2011)

Given the details as per the template


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 28, 2011)

A intel rig will be much better.
Here is my suggestion:
* Intel i5-2400 -- 9.5k
* Intel DH67BL -- 5.7k
* Corsair 4GB DDR3 -- 2.2k
* WDC Blue 1TB -- 2.7k
* HP 24x DVD RW -- 0.9k
* Tagan StoneRock 500W -- 3k
* NZXT GAMMA -- 2k
* Logitech/ Creative 2.1 Speakers -- 1.5k
+
* GPU: MSI HAWK 5770 -- 7.5k
Total -- 35k

This is the best intel rig u can get for around 35k.


----------



## rohit18rs (May 1, 2011)

I have changed my pc 2 times.. both time i made it with intel parts.. I was thinking about AMD this time...  just want to know whether AMD scores less in performance than intel  .. or is it that intel is more reliable


----------



## saswat23 (May 1, 2011)

Both are good. But now its wise to go for intel as its new, based on latest techonology so less power and heat along with much better graphics. Intel will even be more futureproof as AMD has already changed its socket for new BULLDOZER CPUs.
But if u can wait for another month or two u can definitely get ur hands on the new BULLDOZER processors.


----------



## bhushan2k (May 1, 2011)

@rohit,

based on ur budget, intel's 2nd generation core i.e. Sandy bridge config would be great deal as mentioned above by saswat...

If u can increase ur budget by 2k then get 6850 at 9.5k instead of 5770..worth it


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 640|4600
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H|4500
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD5770|7500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6500
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|34600
Best AMD rig available at your budget


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2011)

^^ +1 for the config. However @ 7.5K, MSI Cyclone version of HD 5770 is available which offers better Overclocking potential and better cooling. So just change the card from Sapphire to MSI Cyclone HD 5770 @ 7.5K

MSi HD 5770 normal one is available @ 7K


----------

